

Google Kenya hacked - moshthepitt
http://www.standardmedia.co.ke/?articleID=2000081625&story_title=Kenya-Google-Kenya-hacked

======
AdamN
Until the .ke top level domain is signed, we can't really trust the identify
of any site under .ke that doesn't use an SSL certificate (i.e. the regular
google.co.ke without "https").

<http://stats.research.icann.org/dns/tld_report/>

I'm pretty confident that Google's systems weren't cracked and that this was
something like a DNS attack on one of the ISPs or similar.

Does anybody have any more information?

~~~
DigitalSea
That seems to make sense. They need to get it signed pronto, especially
considering how popular the domain actually is. Aside: do you find it strange
.co.ke brought together spells Coke?

